# I didn't buy anything...



## Inglip

How do I say in tagalog, I didn't buy anything?

I was confused using wala in a sentence like that 

Thanks


----------



## DotterKat

I didn't buy anything.

_Wala akong binili_. (I bought nothing.)

The more direct Tagalog translation of your text sounds a bit convoluted to me  --- _Hindi ako bumili ng kahit na ano_. (I didn't buy anything). My preference is for the first translation I gave.


----------



## mataripis

di ako nakabili ng anoman.


----------



## mapangarap

Walâ akóng binilí. 
This is the best translation

« Hindî akó nakabilí ng kahit anó » is a Western sentence dressed in Tagalog words.
This is the kind of sentence produced by a Filipino who thinks in English, then translates into Tagalog.

“Walâ akóng binilí. » is what a native speaker would say.


----------



## mataripis

Ok. bukas naman sa usapan/forum na ito na maibahagi ang lahat ng kaalaman tungkol sa Wikang Tagalog.


----------



## jenny_lo

*Wala akong binili *is the best translation for me.


----------

